# exterior curved roof insulation.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would help is you added your location to your profile.
It would be great if somehow you could post the web site or something so we could get an idea on what this is going to look like.
One way I've seen it done was with 1-1/2 X 6" T&G then they used SIP roofing panels for added insulation and a nailing surface for the roofing.
http://www.raycore.com/roof-panels.php
The panels I saw used were only 1-1/2 thick. And were held down with special scews with large washers.
Wood only has an R value of only 1.25 per inch I believe.


----------



## plschwartz (May 13, 2012)

1. I live in long island NY
2.picture is http://woodsshop.com/Teahouse4.htm 








The roof is actually curved. From woodsshop .com








So what I need is relatively thin and flexible as I want to keep the roof curve.
Over the planks should I put down tyvek, radiant barrier and or what?
thanks


----------

